# Cricket crystals?



## bossdog004 (Feb 2, 2006)

I just bought some crickets from a pet store and there are some crystal like substance in with them, about the size of a fingernail. What is this stuff? I'm guessing it is some kind of food.


----------



## randyardvark (Feb 2, 2006)

if it feel like jelly its probably bug gell to keep the crix hydrated without drowning them


----------



## bossdog004 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep. That is most likely what it is.


----------

